# Are reptiles your pets or are they your collection? Discuss



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

So for me my reptiles are just as much pets as my dogs. I put in lots of effort to make their enclosures interesting. They get time out of the cage daily both indoors and in the garden to get exercise. I know they don't appreciate affection like my dogs and they perhaps just tolerate me but I enjoy letting them roam around. I enjoy watching their behaviors such as hunting and interacting with them. So to me they are 100% pets just as much as my other pets. 

Now, it seems that over half the reptile keepers I meet have so many reptiles you ask them how many they keep and they can only estimate. They also seem to switch their reptiles around pretty often. So things like "I am selling my royal collection to focus on getting more geckos etc.". Now to me this seems like someone who doesn't view them as pets. Adding to this idea of reptiles as a commodity rather than an animal is people keeping their pets on paper towels in rubs like some leopard gecko keepers do.

Yes there are those with over 30 reptiles with large vivariums in naturalistic setups who couldn't fathom getting rid of one of their pets. I personally know some people like this! But these people seem to be the exception rather than the norm.


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

So for me my reptiles are just as much pets as my dogs. I put in lots of effort to make their enclosures interesting. They get time out of the cage daily both indoors and in the garden to get exercise. I know they don't appreciate affection like my dogs and they perhaps just tolerate me but I enjoy letting them roam around. I enjoy watching their behaviors such as hunting and interacting with them. So to me they are 100% pets just as much as my other pets.

Now, it seems that over half the reptile keepers I meet have so many reptiles you ask them how many they keep and they can only estimate. They also seem to switch their reptiles around pretty often. So things like "I am selling my royal collection to focus on getting more geckos etc.". Now to me this seems like someone who doesn't view them as pets. Adding to this idea of reptiles as a commodity rather than an animal is people keeping their pets on paper towels in rubs on mass with the bare minimum required to keep the animal healthy.

Yes there are those with over 30 reptiles with large vivariums in naturalistic setups who couldn't fathom getting rid of one of their pets. I know some of you here on this forum have loads of reptiles but view them as pets and have naturalistic setups.

But what causes this mentality of what seems like classing reptiles as things to collect and trade rather than something you keep as a pet for enjoyment?


----------



## indian cobra (Feb 1, 2014)

I am sure some people collect reptiles like some people collect stamps needing just that one special boa for a 'complete set'. The act of collecting I am for sure for some overrides the need for regular handling and other practicalities.

For me they are very much pets as what is important is spending a reasonable amount of time with each of them every week. As much as I would like a lot more snakes I am not a collector and think this is something more keepers should think more about before amassing many snakes in a short space of time.


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

indian cobra said:


> I am sure some people collect reptiles like some people collect stamps needing just that one special boa for a 'complete set'. The act of collecting I am for sure for some overrides the need for regular handling and other practicalities.
> 
> For me they are very much pets as what is important is spending a reasonable amount of time with each of them every week. As much as I would like a lot more snakes I am not a collector and think this is something more keepers should think more about before amassing many snakes in a short space of time.


I understand they don't need handling or interaction and some keepers don't look for that. But keeping things like a bosc monitor in a 5ft X 2ft viv to have room for your snake rack seems a step too far.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine are all my pets, i spend alot of time and money on them, they all have large enclosures, my smallest viv is a 5x3x2 for corns and then they go up in height and size to my 12ft x 8ft x 6ft nile viv. I interact with them as much as they will allow but also give them time left alone, just as i do my dog and cats and other furries. They all have a place in my heart.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Unlike cobra, mitsi and yourself I don't see any of my animals, apart from my dogs and at times the girlfriend's cats, as pets. They are wild animals that I have the opportunity to own. These range from lizards and frogs to mammals and birds, and hopefully a few snakes this year. I basically see them as a small private zoo, but I still provide the same level of care as I do for my dogs. The only differences being the dogs stay in the house and get human contact. I really don't like the idea of handling or interacting with any of them and as for keeping things like parrots and sugar gliders, among others, indoors - it saddens me. I know many of you like the handling and interactions side of things and I don't have a problem with that but when people think it is needed or beneficial - it annoys me. 

All my enclosures are representations of the inhabitants wild environment and all are given loose substrate( if appropriate ); live plants/shrubs/trees; heat gradients they would be exposed to in the wild; UV lighting( even for those that seemingly don't need it - like mammals and nocturnal species ) and a huge variety of food. They are also much larger than the 'minimum recommended vivarium size'. So, although these animals may not be seen as pets they are certainly care for as if they are. I just can't justify using the word 'pet' to describe any of them. They are looked after much better than many 'pets' or 'members of the family' and I wouldn't swap them for anything. I can't really say, as mitsi has, that they "have a place in my heart" but they certainly aren't passed around or thought of as objects.




DeadLee said:


> Now, it seems that over half the reptile keepers I meet have so many reptiles you ask them how many they keep and they can only estimate. They also seem to switch their reptiles around pretty often. So things like "I am selling my royal collection to focus on getting more geckos etc.". Now to me this seems like someone who doesn't view them as pets. Adding to this idea of reptiles as a commodity rather than an animal is people keeping their pets on paper towels in rubs like some leopard gecko keepers do.


I honestly couldn't give you a number off of the top of my head, or in some cases what is in which vivarium. I have over one hundred vivariums now and honestly it's hard to remember sometimes. This is one of the main reasons I have now labelled every vivarium with an information/care sheet. These are basically what you would see next to enclosures at the zoo, but more informative on the species needs and care. This, I feel, is beneficial in the case of a sudden illness or accident which would prevent me from caring for them( it has happened before ). They have a run down of how to care for each species and how many are in the enclosure. 

As for trading or selling - I will only ever sell any offspring I manage to raise and, honestly, never intend to sell any of the animals I buy. 

Also, it isn't just Leopard Gecko owners that use kitchen towel or the likes. There are many out there with 'sterile' vivariums and racks which I also find ridiculous. If your husbandry is good then there is no reason for any of that.




indian cobra said:


> I am sure some people collect reptiles like some people collect stamps needing just that one special boa for a 'complete set'. The act of collecting I am for sure for some overrides the need for regular handling and other practicalities.
> 
> For me they are very much pets as what is important is spending a reasonable amount of time with each of them every week. As much as I would like a lot more snakes I am not a collector and think this is something more keepers should think more about before amassing many snakes in a short space of time.


Is there a need for regular handling though? 

The thing people should think about before getting any number of animals is the space and care needed and if they can provide it. Also the amount insurance and/or vet fees could potentially be. Along with how much replacement or spare equipment is going to be. The amount of time you spend with your snake really doesn't matter. I work stupid hours; live around an hour away from the bulk of my collection and so spend virtually no time even looking at my animals during the week, but I make sure I have enough time to care for them all and in my eyes this is all that matters. 




DeadLee said:


> I understand they don't need handling or interaction and some keepers don't look for that. But keeping things like a bosc monitor in a 5ft X 2ft viv to have room for your snake rack seems a step too far.


That happens just as much with those that see the animals as 'pets' as it does with those that don't. Also the amount of care and level of it isn't deemed by whether you call your Bearded Dragon a pet or not.



Gavin.


----------



## NoSaint (May 27, 2015)

Any animal I keep is my pet be they cat, rep or spider. I also only keep the more "common" species but I find them the best fit for me and i know I can provide the best care possible and with the space I have.
I used to keep a lot of different snakes but I had a breakdown and had to re-home as I couldn't provide enough care for myself let alone my pets, it was one of the hardest thing I have ever done but part of owning animals is knowing when to put their care over your own feelings. That's just my 2 pence worth.


----------



## theGravelanche (Jan 4, 2014)

For me i have both. My tortoises, while a breeding project as well are 100% my pets. I love them to death. My blue tongue skinks are a bit different. 2 of them are definitely pets and get spoiled. the other 5 are more a collection just for breeding.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

My reptiles are more pets than a hobby. I talk to them in a silly voice.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

I used to keep a large range and amount of Reptiles/Animals and bred from them, they were all looked after to the best of my ability and loved. They were both pets and a collection, but now i just have a few fish, a dog and a parrot and they feel like pets now, as when your maintaining a large amount of animals it can start to feel like a job or a chore.


----------



## lilacbunny (Sep 20, 2015)

My one corn snake is my pet  I don't pick him up to often though. I enjoy watching him. I also have a group of rabbits and I don't fuss them too much either, I enjoy watching them play and interact as a group. 
My cat on the other hand gets lots of non consensual cuddles to her utter disgust. I don't enjoy watching her climb up my curtains. 

I am being very strict and keeping my animal numbers to pet levels. For me, too many becomes like having a collection, and the pressure of the care needs over takes the pleasure of owing them.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

CPT BJ said:


> I used to keep a large range and amount of Reptiles/Animals and bred from them, they were all looked after to the best of my ability and loved. They were both pets and a collection, but now i just have a few fish, a dog and a parrot and they feel like pets now, as when your maintaining a large amount of animals it can start to feel like a job or a chore.


Bang on the money in my opinion and from experience. I just have the one GTP now, maybe i will get an emerald or amazon tree boa in the future but he takes work as it is, but i can better spend time with him. He doesn't want to be handled as im sure most wild animals that still retain their wild instincts dont, and that suits me. He takes pride of place in our house and I spend more time prepping him and my brother that looks in on him whilst we go away than i do prepping myself.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

For me a "pet" is something I interact closely with and they interact closely back like our cat and dog. The reptiles and fish are just animals that I keep, I don't have the same attachment to them as there's no close interaction or bond if you will.


----------



## smokingbarrels (Mar 17, 2016)

I would say my Leo is my pet , I interact with her everyday and cater for her every want and need .. I can see both sides of the story and I'm not putting either down as long as your (animals) are happy then your doing the right thing


----------



## dsilvester34 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ghost is definitely my pet...and so is my newly acquired corn 









Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------

